# Duran Carter turns back on Ohio St runs to Bama



## AbbaDab (Apr 3, 2011)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...nags-duron-carter-former-buckeye-for-the-tide

Alabama Football: Nick Saban Snags Former Buckeye Duron Carter for the Tide 
By Larry Burton (Alabama Featured Columnist) on April 3, 2011 - Tuscaloosa 1

 Like father, like son? Tide fans certainly hope so. 
It didn't take Duron Carter long to pull the trigger after meeting with Nick Saban and the Alabama staff to decide to transfer to the Capstone in Tuscaloosa and become a Crimson Tide receiver.
 "I want to win a national championship," Duron Carter said to ESPN. "I believe in what Coach Saban and the players are doing. This is a great program."
 Duron and his famous father Cris Carter, former NFL receiver himself, saw Alabama as the best place for quick playing time.
It also has the structure Duron needs to thrive as an athlete and a student.
 Carter will be on campus soon but will miss the spring practices. He has been working out on his own, though, and is expected to hit the ground ready to compete for playing time and possibly a starting job.
 Carter had academic issues because of a lazy streak at Ohio State and was forced to leave the team.
 A year in junior college was all it took for him to get both his academics and his head back on straight. Instead of re-signing with Ohio State, Carter looked to a fresh start and greener pastures.
He thinks he has found both with Alabama.
 Carter is a physical-type receiver, said to be in the mold of recently departed Julio Jones.
 He has two years of eligibility remaining.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

So I guess it's about time for Saban to announce another player has quit for medical reasons?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So I guess it's about time for Saban to announce another player has quit for medical reasons?



You hater !!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 4, 2011)

In other news, Man has landed on the Moon!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612976


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> In other news, Man has landed on the Moon!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612976



What? You don't like re-runs?


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So I guess it's about time for Saban to announce another player has quit for medical reasons?



absolutely. I hear there is plenty of room on the roster at AU for the rejects. might have problems adapting to the lack of discipline after leaving such a structured environment. However, upon inking to play at AU, there could be ATM cards, a 73 chevy impala, bags of cash and eventually an orange jumpsuit waiting on them. By the way, when the fab 4 were arrested, were they "All In" the same cell when they were booked?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

fairhope said:


> absolutely. I hear there is plenty of room on the roster at AU for the rejects. might have problems adapting to the lack of discipline after leaving such a structured environment. However, upon inking to play at AU, there could be ATM cards, a 73 chevy impala, bags of cash and eventually an orange jumpsuit waiting on them. By the way, when the fab 4 were arrested, were they "All In" the same cell when they were booked?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 4, 2011)

fairhope said:


> absolutely. I hear there is plenty of room on the roster at AU for the rejects. might have problems adapting to the lack of discipline after leaving such a structured environment. However, upon inking to play at AU, there could be ATM cards, a 73 chevy impala, bags of cash and eventually an orange jumpsuit waiting on them. By the way, when the fab 4 were arrested, were they "All In" the same cell when they were booked?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the BIG receiver that we really needed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2011)

David Mills said:


> This is the BIG receiver that we really needed.



I hope so, David.
His high school and JUCO films are pretty impressive. Good height and hands, just not sure about breakaway speed.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You don't like re-runs?



I like re-runs, it simply reminds me that UM is still an education first University and has not sold it's soul for the sake of a crystal football.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2011)

Here fellow brain-child Terrell Pryor teaches Duran to count to the numbers 2,3,4.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope so, David.
> His high school and JUCO films are pretty impressive. Good height and hands, just not sure about breakaway speed.



I hear he is not the sharpest knife in the drawer...  Can he stay eligible?

Big dude.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 5, 2011)

fairhope said:


> absolutely. I hear there is plenty of room on the roster at AU for the rejects. might have problems adapting to the lack of discipline after leaving such a structured environment. However, upon inking to play at AU, there could be ATM cards, a 73 chevy impala, bags of cash and eventually an orange jumpsuit waiting on them. By the way, when the fab 4 were arrested, were they "All In" the same cell when they were booked?



Dont be jealous man.  Just keep oversigning and throwing tryouts.  We will take your rejects and continue to own you guys with them...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Dont be jealous man.  Just keep oversigning and throwing tryouts.  We will take your rejects and continue to own you guys with them...


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 5, 2011)

8 seniors....3 early entries into the NFL...1 transfer. 

22 incoming freshman....2 grey shirts from previous year. And now Duron Carter.

SEC = only place on earth where 13 = 25


Abba Dabba Dooo, as far as him turning his back on OSU and running to bama, thats the funiest thing I've heard in a while. He and is Dad wanted nothing more than for him to return to OSU. He couldn't cut it there. It's that simple. As a matter of fact, he also struggled at the community college as well. It was well documented over the last year as most OSU fans hoped he could turn it around and re-enroll at OSU and followed his story closely. It became apparent he was not going to have good enough grades at the community college to come back to OSU and play right away. When he returned to OSU, he would start with the same terrible GPA he left with and he would have to take additional classes to try and get the GPA up which means he had no chance of playing this next year. His Father said that if he couldn't get his gpa up to play this year, he would transfer, well, thats what happened. His first choice was UM but also found out what he was going to have to do in the classroom to be eligible to play there so of to Bama which took him with open arms. I'm sure his grades will be just fine for that fine institution.

Larry Burton (Alabama Featured Columnist) should be fired for his lack of facts(intentionally leaving them out for obvious reasons) and also making it appear he flourished at Coffee Community and he has his head on straight. Of course bama fans eat this stuff up so I guess he is doing his job.

Nice spin though, Abba Dabba!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I like re-runs, it simply reminds me that UM is still an education first University and has not sold it's soul for the sake of a crystal football.



More like the epitome of Socialist Liberal Arts. The worst hard line Socialist grads come out of that cess pool in south Florida.

Academics have very little to do with recruiting from the local penitentiary either. Get real, UM's program and school is so riddled with social, governmental and legal problems it shouldn't even retain it's charter in the University system of Florida.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like the epitome of Socialist Liberal Arts. The worst hard line Socialist grads come out of that cess pool in south Florida.
> 
> Academics have very little to do with recruiting from the local penitentiary either. Get real, UM's program and school is so riddled with social, governmental and legal problems it shouldn't even retain it's charter in the University system of Florida.



Lock the doors and throw away the key then why don't they... 

UM produces some of the best Doctors in the WORLD.  They have one of the top rated hospitals in the state and the country.  Their research facilities for medical and marine biologial studies are best in the state and highly ranked in the nation.

You can throw political bias in it all you want because EVERY SINGLE 4yr college in the this country is filled with socialist liberal swine professors....UM included.

I may not like uF, FSu, or even uGA but I would be proud for my either of my children to attend either one as an educational university.

If you can honestly type that UM is not an incredible institution of learning then you sir have lost your ever loving mind.

And for the record, our "local penitentiary" has prodced less criminals than any school in the state of Florida and most of the southeast.  We had a kid arrested a couple weeks ago for the first time in 4 YEARS!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 5, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> 8 seniors....3 early entries into the NFL...1 transfer.
> 
> 22 incoming freshman....2 grey shirts from previous year. And now Duron Carter.
> 
> ...


Not this BAMA grad,...I didn't/don't care for his father and don't expect much from this kid


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Not this BAMA grad,...I didn't/don't care for his father and don't expect much from this kid



He always came across as spoiled to me and I think he really thought he would "get" the grades he needed to stay in school. I did hear that his father put pressure on Tressel to "help his grades situation" but that didn't work. Not sure if thats true though?

I will say that he is a baller. If he can stay on the field he will most definitely help Bama.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmm, do I smell,,,,,,, sour grapes???????


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 6, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Hmmm, do I smell,,,,,,, sour grapes???????



Absolutely not. It appears you know nothing about him with that remark? I actually hoped he could make it back to OSU, they simply did not want him back as he wasn't worth the trouble.

I have provided a link to a well written article that tells you all you need to know about Mr. Carter.

http://www.elevenwarriors.com/2011/04/the-replaceable-man#more


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 6, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Absolutely not. It appears you know nothing about him with that remark? I actually hoped he could make it back to OSU, they simply did not want him back as he wasn't worth the trouble.
> 
> I have provided a link to a well written article that tells you all you need to know about Mr. Carter.
> 
> http://www.elevenwarriors.com/2011/04/the-replaceable-man#more



In Saban's defense, he doesn't have much patience with trouble makers...ball players or not, if lil Carter is a problem he won't see much if any action.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> In Saban's defense, he doesn't have much patience with trouble makers...ball players or not, if lil Carter is a problem he won't see much if any action.



true dat.
Snookers link sure doesn't give me much confidence in him.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 7, 2011)

Guess all this scandal has messed up the shirt marketing at OSU.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> true dat.
> Snookers link sure doesn't give me much confidence in him.



Like I said, he comes across as spoiled. He is the son of former OSU and NFL great Cris Carter, he won a state champoinship in Fl., expected to show up and start right away at OSU, put ZERO effort in the classroom, and from reports, didn't work hard in practice. It appears everything had come easy for him and he thought it would continue at OSU.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Like I said, he comes across as spoiled. He is the son of former OSU and NFL great Cris Carter, he won a state champoinship in Fl., expected to show up and start right away at OSU, put ZERO effort in the classroom, and from reports, didn't work hard in practice. It appears everything had come easy for him and he thought it would continue at OSU.



Sounds like another D.J. Hall.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 7, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Absolutely not. It appears you know nothing about him with that remark? I actually hoped he could make it back to OSU, they simply did not want him back as he wasn't worth the trouble.
> 
> I have provided a link to a well written article that tells you all you need to know about Mr. Carter.
> 
> http://www.elevenwarriors.com/2011/04/the-replaceable-man#more



I know what I have read and that's all I know. I have formed no personal opinion about him because reading about someone is not knowing the person.

I do know this, no one is an automatic starter under Saban.  No one gets a pass under Saban, no matter what your name is.

I believe that if the young man walks in with his rear end on his shoulders, he will not get very far.  His trouble with his academics does concern me, but he will learn soon enough.  But,,,,,,,, I'm willing to give him the chance before I dump on him.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 8, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I know what I have read and that's all I know. I have formed no personal opinion about him because reading about someone is not knowing the person.
> 
> I do know this, no one is an automatic starter under Saban.  No one gets a pass under Saban, no matter what your name is.
> 
> I believe that if the young man walks in with his rear end on his shoulders, he will not get very far.  His trouble with his academics does concern me, but he will learn soon enough.  But,,,,,,,, I'm willing to give him the chance before I dump on him.



I agree as well. I have never dumped on him either as I hoped he could get it all turned around. If he doesn't, it will be a big waste of talent. OSU gave him an opportunity and more than enough chances to succeed and he was just flat out to lazy to make it happen. This was well documented by his OWN teammates. His gpa at OSU was pathetic and that was after taking a very light load and most of his classes just requried "breathing, and not falling asleep", to pass.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah but the real question about Carter going to Bama is...






















Can he color between the lines and not lose all his crayons?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah but the real question about Carter going to Bama is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he can, he has done better than at least half of the LS-who team


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 8, 2011)

David Mills said:


> If he can, he has done better than at least half of the LS-who team



And better than most of the lsu fan base.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah but the real question about Carter going to Bama is...
> 
> Can he color between the lines and not lose all his crayons?



He is going to Bama. There is no need for him to tal
ke the LSU entrance exam


----------

